# Discovery/NPL Playoffs



## soccersc (Apr 4, 2022)

In the NPL Playoff structure slides in says the winner of #1 seed and #2 seed play for the championship and the "Winner is NPL Champion and qualifies for SOCAL Champions League"

Anyone know what is the SOCAL Champions League?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 4, 2022)

Better question-  How in the F do they schedule games for Friday at 3pm?
They should rename it the "Forfeit Cup".


----------



## Venantsyo (Apr 4, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Better question-  How in the F do they schedule games for Friday at 3pm?
> They should rename it the "Forfeit Cup".


I don't think anybody will forfeit, but it definitely is a major inconvenience. Anyway, It looks like missing (several) days of school at 12 for soccer tournaments is an acceptable practice, so...

I am also curious on the Socal Champions League as well.


----------



## soccersc (Apr 4, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Better question-  How in the F do they schedule games for Friday at 3pm?
> They should rename it the "Forfeit Cup".


Kinda crazy...I guess they feel like they are a big tournament that requires teams to play on Fridays. LOL 
With things like that, the scheduling in general for the entire season, and the amount of teams that dropped from State Cup they better figure it out soon!


----------



## timbuck (Apr 4, 2022)

I think what SoCal league was trying to do this year sounded great "on paper"- But the execution hasn't been great.  I really hope they see the issues and make adjustments for next year.  Sure - you can say "we were just coming out of covid/quarantine and didn't know what to expect."
But if you asked 1,000 youth players, parents and/or coaches, I dont think very many would have said:
-We need state cup to be played during the season.
-We want all of our games to be played in Oceanside, Del Mar or Norco (discovery league)
-We want big clubs to be able to place any player on any team each week regardless of ecnl, f1, etc (really any sized club can do this.  but the big clubs have a massive advantage here)
-We want to pay for parking every game 
-Want want to have the fall season continue into late March (for HS aged teams)

Check out the State Cup results page.  http://www.socalstatecup.com/results-standings
I count 318 teams that have "dropped".
State Cup was "mandatory" for many age groups.  I think it was $800 or $900 to register.  And then if you forfeit, it was another few hundred to drop out.  
I don't think anyone is getting rich off of this-  but what a massive waste of money.  (But at least the cool So Cal Canopies and field signage were on display.  That surely makes kids better soccer players. And help referees!!!)


----------



## timbuck (Apr 5, 2022)

Venantsyo said:


> I don't think anybody will forfeit, but it definitely is a major inconvenience. Anyway, It looks like missing (several) days of school at 12 for soccer tournaments is an acceptable practice, so...
> 
> I am also curious on the Socal Champions League as well.


Our team has a roster of 18.  We might have 10 available for Friday.  A few are trying to come back from Spring Break early to make it. (Just staycation to palm springs or san diego)
Seems stupid to cut a vacation short for these lame games


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 5, 2022)

Throw in the fact that many schools had spring break last week and are back to school this week.


----------



## Soccerdad_562_ (Apr 5, 2022)

@socalkdg its pretty hard to schedule for everyone's spring break. our players are in spring break on 4 different weeks. To answer your question  you must be talking about the boys side and it must be another new league .


----------



## timbuck (Apr 5, 2022)

Hard to schedule around Spring Break-  So don't bother trying.
For those in high school age-  Wrap it up by Thanksgiving.
If you want to told a tournament or 2 - let teams self select what they want to play in.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 5, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Check out the State Cup results page.  http://www.socalstatecup.com/results-standings
> I count 318 teams that have "dropped".
> State Cup was "mandatory" for many age groups.  I think it was $800 or $900 to register.  And then if you forfeit, it was another few hundred to drop out.
> I don't think anyone is getting rich off of this-  but what a massive waste of money.  (But at least the cool So Cal Canopies and field signage were on display.  That surely makes kids better soccer players. And help referees!!!)


My DD's team had a State/Super Cup game in Del Mar this past Saturday. We drove down there from the San Gabriel Valley (almost a 2 hour drive) and the other team never showed up. At least they refunded our $10 parking...


----------



## soccerchaffeur (Apr 6, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Better question-  How in the F do they schedule games for Friday at 3pm?
> They should rename it the "Forfeit Cup".


Our match is at 5 @ Silverlakes. Can't wait to navigate the 91 East on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Venantsyo (Apr 6, 2022)

soccerchaffeur said:


> Our match is at 5 @ Silverlakes. Can't wait to navigate the 91 East on a Friday afternoon.


add to that it will be 100F at 3.15 when we play and you have yourself a lovely afternoon


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 7, 2022)

Venantsyo said:


> add to that it will be 100F at 3.15 when we play and you have yourself a lovely afternoon


Buddies daughter's game is at 4:00 Friday at Silverlakes. SMH... those kids are going to melt.


----------



## soccerchaffeur (Apr 7, 2022)

Venantsyo said:


> add to that it will be 100F at 3.15 when we play and you have yourself a lovely afternoon


At least it'll be windy.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 7, 2022)

soccerchaffeur said:


> At least it'll be windy.


I'll have my kid standing in front of my air fryer to get prepared.


----------



## Venantsyo (Apr 9, 2022)

As expected, temperature at 3.15 was atrocious. Hopefully it will be better today..


----------



## RedCard (Apr 9, 2022)

Venantsyo said:


> As expected, temperature at 3.15 was atrocious. Hopefully it will be better today..


The weather forecast looks better today then yesterday's 99 degree games. Supposed to be in the mid 80s. Just happy we won as part of the 1 vs 2 match up so we have the rest of the weekend off. 
Good luck this weekend to all the remaining teams!!!!


----------



## soccersc (Apr 9, 2022)

RedCard said:


> The weather forecast looks better today then yesterday's 99 degree games. Supposed to be in the mid 80s. Just happy we won as part of the 1 vs 2 match up so we have the rest of the weekend off.
> Good luck this weekend to all the remaining teams!!!!


Congrats on the win!

Does your coach or admin have any idea what the SoCal Champions League is? The website says the winner of #1 seed and #2 seed play for the championship and the "Winner is NPL Champion and qualifies for SOCAL Champions League"


----------



## RedCard (Apr 9, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Congrats on the win!
> 
> Does your coach or admin have any idea what the SoCal Champions League is? The website says the winner of #1 seed and #2 seed play for the championship and the "Winner is NPL Champion and qualifies for SOCAL Champions League"


We are all kind of confused with this format. As far as I know, we qualify to go to Colorado in July for the US Club Soccer Nationals. At least that's what the PowerPoint picture shows on their website. And the winner of tomorrow's game gets to go also.
As for the SoCal Champions League, I got no club. 
It is a strange format with the #1 and #2 seeds playing against each other first, never heard of that before.


----------



## dawson (Apr 12, 2022)

soccersc said:


> In the NPL Playoff structure slides in says the winner of #1 seed and #2 seed play for the championship and the "Winner is NPL Champion and qualifies for SOCAL Champions League"
> 
> Anyone know what is the SOCAL Champions League?


Now that we are a couple days past the NPL playoffs , maybe teams who qualified for the SOCAL Champions League have been told what they qualified for . Does someone know
what the “SOCAL Champions League” is ?


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 13, 2022)

RedCard said:


> We are all kind of confused with this format. As far as I know, we qualify to go to Colorado in July for the US Club Soccer Nationals. At least that's what the PowerPoint picture shows on their website. And the winner of tomorrow's game gets to go also.
> As for the SoCal Champions League, I got no club.
> It is a strange format with the #1 and #2 seeds playing against each other first, never heard of that before.


Congrats.   You guys played well this year.   Did Tudela end up taking the second spot?   I know your daughter had been injured, is she playing again?


----------



## RedCard (Apr 13, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> Congrats.   You guys played well this year.   Did Tudela end up taking the second spot?   I know your daughter had been injured, is she playing again?


Sporting San Diego beat Tudela in the finals 1-0, so it'll be us and Sporting SD going to Colorado. Guess that "1 vs 2" game actually paid off as both teams are going
Yeah, my daughter got hurt during the Thanksgiving weekend showcase at Silverlakes which was probably the best time to get hurt since that was the last weekend before the high school break. She didn't play high school but that was ok since she used that time to recover.
She's sore from the game against Sporting San Diego last Friday since that was the 1st tough team she faced since the injury and that team really put a lot of pressure and shots on goal on her. She'll probably take a week or two off/light practice just as a precaution. Gotta have her healthly for Nationals.

And if there's anyone out there reading this from Sporting San Diego G05, congratulations on the win in the finals and we'll see you in Colorado!!!


----------

